# Candle corrosion



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Try using a hair dryer.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

It's called wax bloom. It's lower molecular weight waxes percolating to the surface.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

The above posters are correct about the bloom and using a hair dryer gently to return the candle to unfrosted appearance. I actually like the frost. Adds character. The frost proves that the candle is beeswax.

I wonder if the hair dryer would work for chocolate candies that bloom! lol


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bee Bliss said:


> I actually like the frost. Adds character. The frost proves that the candle is beeswax.


Same here.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wash them in HOT water


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------

